# doctor in Cascais



## savatri (Nov 29, 2014)

hi everyone,
my family going to move to Cacais with 2 little boys in Jan. I 'd like to know about the health ,doctor or public and private hospital in Cascais. I am a little worried about the my kids if they got sick or accident. you guys know little kids always be fever . Thanks a lot

Savatri


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

How you access health service depends on your status regardless of where you are in Portugal, I understand that Cascais has a good reputation for Public Health Care.

If you are working then you and your family are automatically covered by the Portuguese Health Service because of your Social Security Contributions. Children are treated free

If your not working then life becomes far more complicated and depending on your Nationality you might well have to provide proof of private Medical Insurance

The Health Service is set up very simply each area has a Centro de Saude bigger areas might have more than one or satellites, this is where you register and have a Family Doctor, they treat minor illness ans would refer you as necessary for tests, xrays further investigation, specialist Consultant etc, Health Service works closely with private clinics for tests, xrays, Cat etc so waiting list are low

Plenty of Private options but you need insurance and insurance depends on your ages and pre existing conditions and how deep your pockets are to get good adequate cover, my experience with the Health Service has been excellent but like anywhere it can depend on area you live


----------

